
Ask HN: What Are Your Conditions for Resuming Pre-Covid Lifestyle? - 11thEarlOfMar
In trying to plan for the near future, I&#x27;ve instigated a heated debate about what conditions are necessary in order for people to return to their pre-COVID lifestyle.<p>Three examples:<p>- &quot;When there are zero deaths in the county for 1 week, I&#x27;ll feel comfortable going to movies, restaurants and bars.&quot;<p>- &quot;When there are zero new cases in the state...&quot;<p>- &quot;I&#x27;ll never stop wearing a mask and distancing...&quot;<p>With such a wide range, I wonder how society will return to normal, and obviously, what will a &#x27;new normal&#x27; look like. The question is: What do you need to see, and if you have a specific new normal in mind for yourself, what does that look like?
======
tboyd47
I'm comfortable going back to normal right now.

~~~
11thEarlOfMar
What are the COVID circumstances in your area?

~~~
tboyd47
About the same as everywhere else.

------
probinso
I think a good first measure is weather you allowed to fly out of your country
into other countries, preferably without a quarantine.

Second goal post will be if there been a large party/festival like gathering
in the region without increased spread

As the lateral marker, what technologies have been tested and released for
public use (and deployed at scale). Antiviral surface coatings, vaccines,
treatment strategies, testing technologies

as a new normal, quality of life concerns will eventually lose out and I will
probably start alternating 2-month long high and low risk lifestyles with a
quarantine session in between. A compromise might be to just double down on
outdoor activities

